# [HOW TO] [ROOT] CHAINFIRE AUTO ROOT



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAINFIRE IS THE MAN. THIS IS JUST A CARRY OVER FROM XDA.

*Check your device model !* Settings -> About device -> Model number. See the third post for exact supported model numbers. If your device is a totally different model, it *will not* work (may even brick) !

CF-Root is the root for "rooting beginners" and those who want to keep as close to stock as possible. CF-Root is meant to be used in combination with stock Samsung firmwares, and be the quickest and easiest way for your first root.

*What's installed*
- SuperSU binary and APK
- *Stock* recovery

*Installation and usage*
Flash the CF-Auto-Root package as PDA in ODIN (details on how to do that are in next post), and your device should reboot into a modified recovery (signified by a large red Android logo) and it will install *SuperSU* for you and restore the *stock*recovery, and reboot back into Android.

If you don't get to the red Android logo, boot into recovery manually ("adb reboot recovery", or boot while holding Power+VolUp+Home).

Using this root increases your flash counter. You should run Triangle Away (see below) after rooting to reset the counter. Note that if you want to run custom kernels or custom recoveries, your flash counter will be set to 1 at every boot. Either configure Triangle Away to reset the counter at every boot (Play version only) or only reset the counter when you need to go into warranty.

Did you see the red Android logo during rooting, but SuperSU does not appear? This may sometimes occur due to left-over files and settings, however, you can usually install SuperSU from Google Play at this stage and it'll just work.

*Why isn't this just called CF-Root*
The traditional CF-Root's included a custom recovery (CWM, TWRP, etc) and were meant for devices that had a single kernel/recovery combination. CF-Auto-Root doesn't include a custom recovery and is meant for devices that have kernel and recovery separate (so you can manually install any custom recovery you wish). The _Auto_ part comes from the fact that a large part of the process is automated (though it constantly needs adjusting)

*Not included - Triangle Away*
Triangle Away can be used to reset the flash counter after installing CF-Root. The flash counter keeps track of how many _custom_ firmwares you have flashed, as this voids warranty. (No idea what this about ? Read up on it, you will want to use this !)

*Not included - adbd Insecure*
As this CF-Root does not include a custom kernel, _adb shell_ does not have root access by default (you can still get it by typing _su_ inside the shell), nor is _adb remount_ supported, nor will _adb push_ and _adb pull_ work on system files. adbd Insecurecan be used to remedy this situation. (No idea what this is about ? Don't worry about it !)

*CF-Auto-Root homepage*
http://autoroot.chainfire.eu/

*Follow these instructions to the letter. Do not touch any buttons or checkboxes that are not listed below to touch!*

- Download and unzip the *CF-Auto-Root-....zip* file 
- If you end up with a *recovery.img* and *cache.img* file, you've extracted *twice*. You need to end up with a *.tar.md5* file - don't extract that one
- (USB) Disconnect your phone from your computer
- Start *Odin3-vX.X.exe*
- Click the PDA button, and select *CF-Auto-Root-....tar.md5*
- Put your phone in *download* mode (turn off phone, then hold *VolDown+Home+Power* to boot - if it asks you to press a button to continue, press the listed button, or run *adb reboot download* command)
- (USB) Connect the phone to your computer
- Make sure *Repartition* is *NOT* checked
- Click the *Start* button
- Wait for Android to boot
- Done (if it took you more than 30 seconds, you need practise!)

*NOTE:* Sometimes the device does *not* boot into recovery mode and root your device. Just do the entire procedure again if this happens. If it still will not install root and such, make sure that in Odin "Auto Reboot" is not checked. Then after flashing, pull the battery, and boot with VolUp+Home+Power button to boot into recovery manually. This will start the install process.

New to Samsung? Unfamiliar with Odin? Think all the above is a hassle? Get used to it. It's very simple, and us Samsung folk use Odin (or Mobile ODIN 







) for everything! It's so very very convenient once you get used to it. Notice the 30 second comment above? For experienced users, the entire process indeed takes only 30 seconds!

You may now optionally want to install and run Triangle Away to reset the flash counter.

Optional download: SuperSU v1.30+


----------

